# /proc/configs missing, CONFIG_IKCONFIG=m + modprobe configs?

## eccerr0r

I just built 3.7.9 for an x86_64 target.  I had 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=m

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

but when I booted the kernel I modprobed configs.ko, /proc/configs does not show up...

Any ideas what's going on here?   Previously I had IKCONFIG_PROC set and /proc/configs.gz shows up.. but odd that the uncompressed version doesn't work?

----------

## Genone

The first option only stores the config within the kernel, you need the second option to access it via /proc (see http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/IKCONFIG.html how to access it without /proc)

----------

## eccerr0r

The weird part I don't understand if that's the only way to access it, is if building this as a module, that data is not in the kernel and cannot be extracted in that manner.  Thus it sort of "useless" to build it as a module and not select the /proc/config.gz option under it...

Oh well, thanks, was wondering if I was overlooking something but it would be nice if Kconfig mentioned to never build IKCONFIG as 'm' if IKCONFIG_PROC is not also set.

----------

